# 2nd annual Heather Whittier memorial bike ride Oceanside Sunday September 20th Oceanside



## BFGforme (Sep 16, 2020)

I can't believe it's already been a year since my buddy Tim's wife and my lifelong friend Heather Whittier passed away from the cancer devil! So in her memory we're having the second annual memorial bike ride in her memory! You don't have to have known her to come out and support her family! All bike's are welcome but of course I'll be on a pre-war schwinn! This Sunday, September 20th! Starts at THE CUP on Wisconsin Ave in Oceanside CA! Meet between 1100-1130, kickstands up at noon! Come have a beer and join us for a nice ride up the beach and around the harbor! Thanks Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 18, 2020)

Two days to go! Looking forward to seeing everyone that sent me PM's....


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 19, 2020)

Less than 24 hours, can't wait to see everyone out to support Heather's fight against cancer! Knew her since first grade! She lost the battle but doesn't meen anyone else has to!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 19, 2020)

She was my best friends wife!! Waz a great gal!!! Miss her every day!!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 19, 2020)

She didn't like the water, but loved riding her bike on the Beach!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2020)

Good turnout yesterday, was a killer day for a ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2020)

Mostly family and a few friends celebrating a life lost to early!!!


----------

